# best wifi device??



## overclocking101 (Mar 2, 2011)

so I have wifi at my new place, what is the best wifi adapter you can get at a decent price, one that doesn't loose connection randomly. which is better usb?? PCI?? i have a $30 linksys usb adapter but it seems to loose connection a lot the router is in the basement my pc is on the 3rd floor. halp!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 2, 2011)

Definately a PCI wifi card with multiple antenna's is going to get a better signal than a USB key. Some USB key adapters have a 'dock' with a USB extension wire that can help act like a better antenna, but the PCI's will work better.

Have you thought of running the signal through your house's 120 wall outlet? That would be a broadband connection vs a wifi connection.

Also, what wifi router do you have?


----------



## hellrazor (Mar 2, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Have you thought of running the signal through your house's 120 wall outlet?



WTF am I reading here?


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 2, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> WTF am I reading here?



Power-Line Networking


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 2, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> WTF am I reading here?



Here


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 2, 2011)

PowerLine is susceptible to interference though when appliances power on and off... PCI/PCIe wireless card is your best bet (IMO) if you cannot be connected via Ethernet.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 2, 2011)

beyond_amusia said:


> PowerLine is susceptible to interference though when appliances power on and off... PCI/PCIe wireless card is your best bet (IMO) if you cannot be connected via Ethernet.



Wireless is, also, susceptible to interference from Microwave ovens, cordless phones, other wireless devices, etc.

I agree on the hardline as the best connection, but don't knock the Powerline adapter.
In some instances they suck and just won't work perfectly. As, when you have a device that interferes, you have wiring that needs improvement or trying to use them on different phases(some are not to keen on that).
However, I have used them since the first versions have been out and the newer ones are very tolerant of interference and are getting closer to hardline dependability.

This is an older article, but, here is a quote from an older article @ PCWorlds site.

Powerline Adapters: Home Networking Without Rewiring

"Powerline adapters were previously limited by interference from the electrical noise generated by appliances and household gadgets using the same circuit, but the latest generation appears to have largely overcome that problem. Also, the adapters offer a theoretical speed of about 200Mbit/sec., which is enough to handle digital video signals, even when actual throughput is less than half the theoretical speed (as is common with Ethernet)."

Here are some other articles for reference: Slow HomePlug? Five Ways To Boost Powerline Network Speed

Powerline Videos

Trendnet Powerline AV Wins!?

Gallery of Home Network Diagrams


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 2, 2011)

well I had thought of running ethernet through the wall but this 120 line sounds just as good. wireless and me dont get along then best, I'm a firm believer in the ethernet cable lol. thanks guys im gonna toss this stuff around in the old brain and see what comes out

EDIT: so the powerline looks like it would work perfect but the cost of it is much more then to just snake some ethernet lines, idk.


----------



## erixx (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a main Wifi-G router with 2 huge antennas here in my office and and the end of an L shaped corridor is my living room (distance 15 meters maybe), where my HTPC is. The latter uses a cabled USB2 wifi-stick (Belkin). Transmission is avarage, specially bad for movies (frequent stuttering on some days).
So when you talk about 3rd flore, I shake my head...


----------



## USA3117 (Apr 1, 2011)

*buy US or Canadian made....there few companies make them*

buy US or Canadian made....there few companies make them

most people ask, about which one is better, USB or PCI? well, pci is better, if you are pro user, but for every day use...get USB!


----------



## twilyth (Apr 1, 2011)

you can get directional yagi antennae that will give you 15-20dBi of gain for $20-30.  Of course you would need an adapter with an antenna input so not sure of the total cost.

If you're getting connected most of the time now without one, I would think that having one would solve your problems, but IDK.  I only do hardwired.


----------



## refluxxed (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd recommend homeplugs/powerline connection... been using them for two years, and I just have a basic Solwise 85Mbps model. Holds just fine for streaming, online gaming, everything.

And the new ones are better, apparently (the new NetGear kit wins an award here). Reviewer notes that "performance will be affected by the length and quality of mains cabling and any electrical items plugged in, but in our typical domestic setup we easily managed around 70-80Mbit/s".


----------



## v12dock (Apr 11, 2011)

I have my router in my basement, its a WRN2000 v2 running ddwrt. I cranked the TX power up to 175W and I am getting 175mbit+ on a computer on my 2nd floor.


----------

